

300,000 Android phones activated a day, claims Google - labboy
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2010/120910-android-google.html?hpg1=bn

======
martythemaniak
That's a rate of 27 million per quarter, which is slightly more than both
iPhone (14m) and BlackBerry(12m) combined.

As people continue to migrate from featurephones to smartphones, it seems
Android will be the way most people interact with the new generation.

~~~
StavrosK
And why not? My girlfriend got a low-end Android phone (Samsung Galaxy 3) for
220 eur (cheaper than most dumbphones) and it's amazing. Fast, responsive,
capable. I don't think it'll be long before Android is what Symbian was three
years ago...

